# Does Dish really put 8 HD channels per transponder?



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't care how much better their compression algorythms have gotten, that's just HORRIBLE if true. Boy am I glad I dumped Dish. I now have a Pioneer Kuro Elite Television, Blu Ray Disc player. 7.1 channel reciever with LOSSLESS compression(Dolby Tru HD/DTS HD), a gigantic SVS Subwoofer the size of a chest freezer, ISF calibration, etc.
I can finally enjoy the picture quality I want with Bluray. It's not a 440Mbps HDCAM SR Tape, but it's still good enough for me. I have an XBR Trinitron television with SCART RGB inputs from Europe in my gameroom as well as a nice Athena Sub and Speakers. I had to get a voltage transformer and SCART RGB cables from Ebay UK to make it work with all my game systems, but I get FLAWLESS 4:4:4: RGB. Which is UNCOMPRESSED VIDEO. I just have to get rid of Comcast HD and get FiosTV HD then everything will be perfect. Boy am I glad I left Blur Network.
8 HD Channels per Transponder? What were they thinking?


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you even a Dish subscriber? How do you know how it will look? What is the point of your thread?


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

bobvick1983 said:


> Are you even a Dish subscriber? How do you know how it will look? What is the point of your thread?


My point is that if you don't like bad picture quality, you don't have to settle for it.
There are OPTIONS out there. I dumped Dish and I couldn't be happier that I don't have to deal with the overcompressed garbage that gets by as "Digital Quality" or even "Bluray Quality Picture and Sound". When I saw those Turbo HD ads claiming "Bluray Quality Picture and Sound" I knew Blur Network was even worse than before.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jack White said:


> I don't care how much better their compression algorythms have gotten, that's just HORRIBLE if true. Boy am I glad I dumped Dish. I now have a Pioneer Kuro Elite Television, Blu Ray Disc player. 7.1 channel reciever with LOSSLESS compression(Dolby Tru HD/DTS HD), a gigantic SVS Subwoofer the size of a chest freezer, ISF calibration, etc.
> I can finally enjoy the picture quality I want with Bluray.


I'm very happy for you.

We have an old Pany 720p Plasma, a 5.1 surround sound system, and a Sony DVD changer. We have enjoyed the HD-TV signals provide by Dish. Be happy for us as it is all good.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Jack White said:


> My point is that if you don't like bad picture quality, you don't have to settle for it.
> There are OPTIONS out there. I dumped Dish and I couldn't be happier that I don't have to deal with the overcompressed garbage that gets by as "Digital Quality" or even "Bluray Quality Picture and Sound". When I saw those Turbo HD ads claiming "Bluray Quality Picture and Sound" I knew Blur Network was even worse than before.


I don't see how you can make claims on something you have never seen.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Jack White said:


> I don't care how much better their compression algorythms have gotten, that's just HORRIBLE if true. Boy am I glad I dumped Dish. I now have a Pioneer Kuro Elite Television, Blu Ray Disc player. 7.1 channel reciever with LOSSLESS compression(Dolby Tru HD/DTS HD), a gigantic SVS Subwoofer the size of a chest freezer, ISF calibration, etc.
> I can finally enjoy the picture quality I want with Bluray. It's not a 440Mbps HDCAM SR Tape, but it's still good enough for me. I have an XBR Trinitron television with SCART RGB inputs from Europe in my gameroom as well as a nice Athena Sub and Speakers. I had to get a voltage transformer and SCART RGB cables from Ebay UK to make it work with all my game systems, but I get FLAWLESS 4:4:4: RGB. Which is UNCOMPRESSED VIDEO. I just have to get rid of Comcast HD and get FiosTV HD then everything will be perfect. Boy am I glad I left Blur Network.
> 8 HD Channels per Transponder? What were they thinking?


Dude. Put it back in your pants. No-one cares what you waste your money on.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

garys said:


> I don't see how you can make claims on something you have never seen.


I'm a film and media arts major and I sell camcorders and cameras. I'm very familiar with all the different compression algorythms and what kind of bitrate is needed for acceptable picture quality. I use Final Cut Pro, Avid, COMPRESSOR, DVD Studio Pro, Pro Tools, Photoshop CS4, Adobe Illustrator, Quark, and many other programs. I also sell camcorders and cameras at a part time job. Even Standard Def old fashoned MiniDV camcorders do 25Mbps. That's a bitrate Dish couldn't even dream of. Fiostv, OTA and 4DTV have up to 19.39 Mbps headroom which Dish doesn't even come close to.

The bitrates Dish is using are not even acceptable for SD let alone HD.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Jack White said:


> I'm a film and media arts major and I sell camcorders and cameras. I'm very familiar with all the different compression algorythms and what kind of bitrate is needed for acceptable picture quality. I use Final Cut Pro, Avid, COMPRESSOR, DVD Studio Pro, Pro Tools, Photoshop CS4, Adobe Illustrator, Quark, and many other programs. I also sell camcorders and cameras at a part time job. Even Standard Def old fashoned MiniDV camcorders do 25Mbps. That's a bitrate Dish couldn't even dream of. Fiostv, OTA and 4DTV have up to 19.39 Mbps headroom which Dish doesn't even come close to.
> 
> The bitrates Dish is using are not even acceptable for SD let alone HD.


Again, zip back up, dude.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

bobvick1983 said:


> Are you even a Dish subscriber? How do you know how it will look? What is the point of your thread?


Do a search on his previous posts, the point is he is a troll and it has been a few months since he told us about his school and his part time job.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Jack White said:


> My point is that if you don't like bad picture quality, you don't have to settle for it.
> There are OPTIONS out there.


Most people; heck, most ENTHUSIESTS don't have the budget or choose to suffer the inconveniences of using a bunch of different services to try to maximize picture quality.

- FIOS is available in very limited areas
- OTA is very limited on content and very few use 19 MB/s for a single HD channel anymore
- 4DTV is exotic, rare, expensive, and not an option for most folks

You're no different than a car guy suggesting that everyone should drive a Ferrari because regular cars have poor performance, or a boat guy recommending an ocean-going power-boat to folks who want to fish for bass in the lake.

For most folks, to whom TV quality is not the lynchpin of their life, DirecTV and Dish are perfectly fine given the breadth of content and the relatively low price. For the high-end enthusiest with space and money, there ARE other options, yes, and we're aware of them, just as most of us know where to buy a Bentley or a yacht should we want one and manage to come up with the money.

There are good arguments against putting 8 channels per transponder, but IMO, you aren't making GOOD arguments.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> Most people; heck, most ENTHUSIESTS don't have the budget or choose to suffer the inconveniences of using a bunch of different services to try to maximize picture quality.
> 
> - FIOS is available in very limited areas
> - OTA is very limited on content and very few use 19 MB/s for a single HD channel anymore
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Jack White said:


> I'm a film and media arts major and I sell camcorders and cameras. I'm very familiar with all the different compression algorythms and what kind of bitrate is needed for acceptable picture quality. I use Final Cut Pro, Avid, COMPRESSOR, DVD Studio Pro, Pro Tools, Photoshop CS4, Adobe Illustrator, Quark, and many other programs. I also sell camcorders and cameras at a part time job. Even Standard Def old fashoned MiniDV camcorders do 25Mbps. That's a bitrate Dish couldn't even dream of. Fiostv, OTA and 4DTV have up to 19.39 Mbps headroom which Dish doesn't even come close to.
> 
> The bitrates Dish is using are not even acceptable for SD let alone HD.


Dish (and Direct tv, Fios, and cable for that matter) has the problem of dealing with bandwidth. Do you have just a couple of HD channels which may appeal to some people, or a lot of HD channels (using less bandwidth) to appeal to a lot of people to sell your service. Not everyone can afford the equipment you have with some not understanding how to use them correctly. Providers have to appeal to the vast majority of people and not to the high end user. Rip it all you want but they have to look at it as a business where a large number of customers and not top quality will keep them in business. High end people will go your route, most everyone else will go with lesser quality.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jack White said:


> My point is that if you don't like bad picture quality, you don't have to settle for it.


Your point was really to brag about your home theater setup.

If they can pull it off, who are you to argue?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

jack is back, love is flame fest threads

i have dish, u-verse, and OTA and they are all overcompressed so you are preaching to the choir. 

go watch a bluray


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

And that's why Jack White is Morbo's *Vermin of the Week*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Let's all be happy with what we have, as it is all good, said then Zen Master. Or was that Werner Erhard?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I think this thread has ran its course._


----------

